# Sundown March 13th



## 180 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thinking about it.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

high of 43 and sunny on friday.  should be nice for you guys.  i'd love to hit it but work has actually gotten in the way lately so i'll be there on sunday most likely.  High of 47 and crystal clear is the forecast.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 11, 2009)

yea no can do either....BTW Alan thanks for the help you gave me on the pole planting sunday...slowed it down a bit last night and really focused on what you said...
steveo


----------



## jack97 (Mar 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> high of 43 and sunny on friday.  should be nice for you guys.  i'd love to hit it but work has actually gotten in the way lately so i'll be there on sunday most likely.  High of 47 and crystal clear is the forecast.




Hmmm..... that a definite? Thinking about heading over to sundown this w/e, still waiting it out on which places will recover there bump run in quicker time.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Hmmm..... that a definite? Thinking about heading over to sundown this w/e, still waiting it out on which places will recover there bump run in quicker time.



as far as me being there, yes, its as definite as i can be.

as far as the weather,  well, thats the forecast but it is new england.  :lol:


----------

